# two hearted river info



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

I am considering making a trip to the two hearted next weekend in pursuit of steelhead. I was wondering if anyone had been there recently and knew if there was good numbers in there yet or if it is still too early for fall run chromers? If they are indeed in there how far up?


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey
My brother and law has been in the area since Wed. hes coming back today ill see how he did and let you know.
FISH ON...


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks a lot man, Ive only been there once so I dont really know my way around there too much. Last time I went we started at the mouth and worked up, which turned into a fruitless hike. this time I think that we will go way farther up, anybody have any pointers on this.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

They don't get big runs up there, so you'll want to cover alot of water. Your best bet would be to canoe from the Reed Green bridge down. You can rent a canoe, or probably get a spot from the Rainbow Lodge, located at the mouth. Those steep banks make hiking in waders a whole lot of work.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I would focus my efforts in the Reed and Green area as well. There is some good holes and runs in that area that would be fished well with a float and ice jig. Keep in mind that everything from Reed and Green up is closed right now.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Keep in mind the Reed & Green Bridge is the upstream limit for fishing the Two-Hearted R. at this time of year.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey
My brother and law didnt see to many fish in the river at the mouth but did see good numbers at high bridge, to bad its off limits.
He did trap acouple of beaver that went 40 lbs ea. Got the beaver at Synder creek,not the two heart.
FISH ON...


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

oh well, it doesnt sound like the two hearted is the place to go, I think that I'll just suck it up, fill up the tank and head downstate to the big manistee or something. Or I'll just stay in Sault Ste Marie there are good numbers of steelies in the rapids right now but it is nice to get a change of scenery once in a while. Thanks for all the info though guys!


----------

